# Sick deer



## Jay1977 (Jan 19, 2018)

Anyone know why a deer would have crap from tail to hooves. Looks awful it is a button buck. Had 2-3 die last year up by barns and house. Just wondered if anyone had experience with this situation. Have a high deer concentration but don’t know if this is deer starving or what. Really skinny


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Interesting that that you had 2-3 die near the barns last year. Coming in to a bird feeder ? Time of year ? Doubt starving is the cause of this deer to have diarrhea.

L & O


----------



## Jay1977 (Jan 19, 2018)

Liver and Onions said:


> Interesting that that you had 2-3 die near the barns last year. Coming in to a bird feeder ? Time of year ? Doubt starving is the cause of this deer to have diarrhea.
> 
> L & O


Same time last year no bird feeder


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Are they eating alot of corn ?


----------



## Jay1977 (Jan 19, 2018)

stickbow shooter said:


> Are they eating alot of corn ?


No


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Eating lots of turnips this time of year can cause the runs but i never found any dead .


----------



## Jay1977 (Jan 19, 2018)

Thirty pointer said:


> Eating lots of turnips this time of year can cause the runs but i never found any dead .


Called dnr they didn’t know they were gonna shoot it but no clear shot they said if it dies they’ll test it and just call them. Lots of deer in area I’ve counted 1-200 before. So don’t know if it’s competition and he’s not getting enough and dying not sure


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Banging gears in diet can cause the runs.
Barn might make a good wind break ,or just less compitition near it. Have watched bitter weather deer along one before.
Last years dead may,or may not have anything to do with this years.
If the D.N.R. kills one and studies it ,hopefully some answers would come of it.
Could be a disagreeable type forage causing it beyond just the change in diet.
I have killed a couple deer that were not grooming well and had crap on their hinds.
Other than bunting pressure stress they seemed fine,with greens in their bellies in Nov./ Dec..Not easy for the Dec. one to aquire.


----------



## Jay1977 (Jan 19, 2018)

Waif said:


> Banging gears in diet can cause the runs.
> Barn might make a good wind break ,or just less compitition near it. Have watched bitter weather deer along one before.
> Last years dead may,or may not have anything to do with this years.
> If the D.N.R. kills one and studies it ,hopefully some answers would come of it.
> ...


I hear ya just freaks me out with all the diseases going around our state. I do qdma and hate to see my hard work destroyed because we are getting great deer the past decade. I’m the guy that plants the food plots and a big variety of crops so don’t think they had a bad winter. Just don’t know. Love to show someone if they had a idea what I’m dealing with up here in the thumb


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Jay1977 said:


> I hear ya just freaks me out with all the diseases going around our state. I do qdma and hate to see my hard work destroyed because we are getting great deer the past decade. I’m the guy that plants the food plots and a big variety of crops so don’t think they had a bad winter. Just don’t know. Love to show someone if they had a idea what I’m dealing with up here in the thumb


Yes. Wanting to know the heath conditions of the deer you are with/ near is a big part of the interest.

Keep an eye on em. They' re tough critters ,but some things can overwhelm them.
I have not seen much sign of runny stuff last fall ,and this spring.
Used to see it around bait sites years back though. Only guessed it was diet related.


----------



## Lily Furina (Jan 15, 2019)

I have an off the wall suggestion and question about the absence of White Cedar for deer. I have been wondering if the lack of cedar browse might be playing into disease in deer.

Before I explain why I suspect their "might" be some connection let me explain that I am partially Anashinabe heritage on both sides of my family. There is a long tradition of using Cedar in various ways as an anti-bacterial and as an anti-viral. Humans don't eat cedar browse but we do make teas and poultice and sweat lodge smoke. 

However deer flock to cedar and browse it so heavily it is virtually impossible to grow. Once cedar is gone it generally is not coming back naturally. Over many years loggers have prized cedar and every year more of it is removed.

Cedar browse by deer has always been a major deer yard feature. Yet cedar browse does not provide great food for deer yet deer will eat it even when better food is right near, I have begun to wonder if deer browse cedar for the medicinal value? I am just saying "What if"? And maybe this is crazy. Yet animals seem to naturally know what they need to heal themselves. The Anishinabe have always used cedar. My Great-great grandmother healed my grandfathers leg when it was badly infected. She healed it with a cedar poultice. She did this long before humans had modern antibiotics. His leg was badly infected and the white doctors wanted to remove it. She kicked the white man doctors out of the home and wouldn't allow them in to see my grandfather.

It might be a long shot but it might be worth some investigation. Again just an idea?


----------



## Daddy (Jan 22, 2019)

Lily Furina said:


> I have an off the wall suggestion and question about the absence of White Cedar for deer. I have been wondering if the lack of cedar browse might be playing into disease in deer.
> 
> Before I explain why I suspect their "might" be some connection let me explain that I am partially Anashinabe heritage on both sides of my family. There is a long tradition of using Cedar in various ways as an anti-bacterial and as an anti-viral. Humans don't eat cedar browse but we do make teas and poultice and sweat lodge smoke.
> 
> ...


hmm? Never gave it much thought. But I suspect white cedar is a natural deer medicine. Cedar oils are used by humans to kill warts and treat lots of viruses and bacterial infections. So we know it is a medicine of sorts. We know the natives used cedar for different illnesses. And we know humans can't ingest white cedar but deer seek it out.


----------

